# Anyone now regret their divorce? Anyone remarry ex-spouse?



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

I have heard of some divorced couples getting remarried. 

Are there any on this forum?

What reasons did you choose to remarry your ex?

For those that have divorced, do you now regret that choice? 

For what reasons to you believe divorcing was a mistake for you?


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I have read about some on the Reconciliation stories link, try there


----------

